# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  حل مشكل التاكتيل ايفون 3g 3gs

## adnanphone

حل مشكل التاكتيل ايفون 3g 3gs

----------


## mobilpal

مشكورين على الجهد

----------


## monceffe

مشكور

----------

